# Plastic Propane Cover



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Anyone else have problems with this thing?
First, mine was cracked when I took delivery. I was provided a new one.
Now the rubber hold down straps are ripping off. They look replaceable, so I'll probably have to fork out some cash for new ones.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I haven't had any problems with mine. I do wish I had kept my generic lp cover and battery box off my old trailer though. I think it would be much easier to hook up my wd bars without the big cover.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

The rivets came loose on mine but that was easy to fix and my hold down straps wore into. Got new rubber hold down straps from the dealer so that fixed that problem. I do have a few small cracks in the bottom back corners but a rivet gun and plumbing tape will fix that.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Now I only have one rubber hold down strap left. The rest have broken off.


----------



## bcshaw (Mar 8, 2004)

Mine just cracked as well. Has the warrenty covered replacing the propane cover?

Ben


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

The rivets were pulling out on mine so before they pulled thru the cover i drilled them out and replaced them with ss screws and nylon lock nuts. Now there nice and tight.

Jim


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Camping479,

Even though it would not look as nice as the stock plastic cover I had planned on replacing mine with one of those vinyl covers with the zipper. However, someone on this site told me that the standard cover from CW does not fit the Outback.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I was wondering if those aftermarket covers would fit also?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

My tie downs are ok. I do not fully pull them down; I stop on the 1st detent and everything is fine. I told the dealer about the cracking and breaking problem and I got an extra one. I keep it in my tool box just in case. The unit comes complete with both parts from Keystone. I think it is about $5 a replacement tie down.

Thor


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

NDJollyMon said:


> Now I only have one rubber hold down strap left. The rest have broken off.


My new 2007 29BHS had a rubber hold-down strap fail in the FIRST WEEK, whilest sitting in storage! The dealer replaced it, no questions asked. The technician said they go through a lot of them and that I may want to (buy) and keep a couple for emergencies. He also suggested that I not pull them all the way down to where the "bulb" section fits below the forked catch. He said that stretching it that far (as it was designed) will cause them to fail every time







.

He suggested only stretching them far enough so that only the "Tee" handle is below the forked catch.

That's how they're latched now - I'll see how it works. Hope this helps some of you!

Mike


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Anyone else have problems with this thing?


Not any more!









Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

mswalt said:


> > Anyone else have problems with this thing?
> 
> 
> Not any more!
> ...


Nope


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Scoutr2 said:


> Now I only have one rubber hold down strap left. The rest have broken off.


My new 2007 29BHS had a rubber hold-down strap fail in the FIRST WEEK, whilest sitting in storage! The dealer replaced it, no questions asked. The technician said they go through a lot of them and that I may want to (buy) and keep a couple for emergencies. He also suggested that I not pull them all the way down to where the "bulb" section fits below the forked catch. He said that stretching it that far (as it was designed) will cause them to fail every time







.

He suggested only stretching them far enough so that only the "Tee" handle is below the forked catch.

That's how they're latched now - I'll see how it works. Hope this helps some of you!

Mike








[/quote]

I don't fasten mine to the bulb part
I hook it to the handle part

Don


----------

